# RECIFE ...TROPICAL, MODERN, COSMOPOLITAN



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

THIS IS MY CITY.... 2 MILLIONS HABITANTS... ONE OF THE MOST VERTICAL CITYS OF BRAZIL... 






























os edificios espelhados da famosa avenida boa viagem...




























centenas de edificios maria theresiana.. revestimentos de granito /marmore, e muito vidro de tudo que é cor... 

















curvas Made in Mouradubeux..;-)










linda aerea da praia de piedade... um luxo morar ai de frente da praia...










shopping paço alfandega, um dos mais exclusivos e caros do brasil...










aqui uma pra relembrar.. a melhor foto aerea de boa viagem que ja vi.. muito lindo...










outra da orla ... boa viagem até piedade..


















[/img]http://static.flickr.com/77/188909878_27f813be72_b.jpg[/img]

por isso Recife se chama Recife... 




























vida cotidiana praeira recifense.... ;-) uma caminhada dessas de manha cedinho .. eitààà coisa gostosa... 










recife crescendo doreçao ao céu..










vistas, belas vistas de apartamentos... coisa fantastica morar ai .. 



















tudo em recife cresce em alta velocidade... ;-) 









céu recifense...









recife .. a bela skyline na noite de lua cheia... coisa linda..










e aqui outra pra quem esqueceu como é a zona norte de recife...muitos nem sabem .. mas a maioria dos edificios... e principalmente os mais altos estao nessa regiao ... raramente um turista visita essa regiao... pois é quase completamente residencial.. 




































.... bem espero que tenham gostado ... foi uma seleçao de milhres de fotos garimpadas da net... 

acho que nessas fotos se dar pra ter uma boa ideia do que significa morar e curtir essa cidade.. esse paraiso tropical... Recife É mesmo alto ASTRAL...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:uh: nice pics selection of this fantastic city!!


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

Very nice pictures-thanks for showing me the beautiful city of Recife.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

WOW
excelentes fotos!!!!! XD que bella ciudad
Xcelent pics...nice city
otimas fotos...belha cidade!!!!


----------



## Kilbane (Jul 14, 2006)

Excelent pics!
Recife is amazing... I love tropical cities!


----------



## damiao (Apr 4, 2004)

I like the residential tower of this city and the beach!!!!:cheers:


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

impressive, love this city, love Brazil! Very huge!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have heard of this city, but have never seen any photos before. I'm impressed.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

This city looks very nice and clean...

Really like this highrise:
http://static.flickr.com/21/33892503_5ac0ab9165_o.jpg


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautiful city!!!


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

I love this city !
Destaque para o edifício com o detalhe /\ :lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks great! :happy:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh my God. The way you put Recife makes us think that Recife is just beaches, beaches, and beaches! Where are the beautiful downtown, the two rivers, the bridges that make of Recife the "Brazilian Venice"? Where are the historic buildings of this city that is one of the oldest cities in Brazil? Please let's run away from these clichés please?!!!!


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ 

Thread Title: "RECIFE ...TROPICAL, MODERN, COSMOPOLITAN"

He is showing the tropical and modern side of recife as the title says.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Bruno_BL said:


> ^^
> 
> Thread Title: "RECIFE ...TROPICAL, MODERN, COSMOPOLITAN"
> 
> He is showing the tropical and modern side of recife as the title says.


Not enough...Recife is an intire tropical city....:bash: :bash:


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Brazilllllll!!!!


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

:uh: :uh: Very nice city even more appealing than Sao Paulo to me!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Matthias Offodile said:


> :uh: :uh: Very nice city even more appealing than Sao Paulo to me!



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: "São Paulo appealing"?...You must be kidding!!!!..."appealing" how?...


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

...and beaches , reefs, etc...


----------

